
Navy will deploy first ship with laser weapon this summer - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/03/navy-will-deploy-first-ship-with-laser-weapon-this-summer/
======
NAFV_P
Here's a BIG laser:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Ignition_Facility](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Ignition_Facility)

------
dlhavema
again? it seems like we hear about this about as often as voyager leaving the
solar system...

